# Spring/Summer 2015 Allure Beauty Thrills Box (Allure Beauty Box) *SPOILERS*



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 3, 2015)

It's almost Allure Beauty Box time again so I thought I would start a thread.  In the 2014 thread someone confirmed that it will go on sale at the end of April.  It was the 29th last year and is almost always on a Tuesday, so I'm guessing the box will go on sale April 28 this year.  The same person also said that Allure Beauty Enthusiasts will get a chance to pre-order for the year again this year so sign up now if that is something you are interested in. 

I am sort of overloaded on Allure boxes and that past few haven't had any high end treats to make it seem worthwhile...not sure if I would preorder again, I'd kind of like to stay flexible and get the boxes I'll truly use.  How about you?


----------



## catipa (Mar 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> It's almost Allure Beauty Box time again so I thought I would start a thread.  In the 2014 thread someone confirmed that it will go on sale at the end of April.  It was the 29th last year and is almost always on a Tuesday, so I'm guessing the box will go on sale April 28 this year.  The same person also said that Allure Beauty Enthusiasts will get a chance to pre-order for the year again this year so sign up now if that is something you are interested in.
> 
> I am sort of overloaded on Allure boxes and that past few haven't had any high end treats to make it seem worthwhile...not sure if I would preorder again, I'd kind of like to stay flexible and get the boxes I'll truly use.  How about you?


I love the value of the boxes, but I am stocked up.  I won't try to pre-order this year, maybe next year if they do it again.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm really interested to see what products are in the spring box-- I haven't gotten the past couple boxes because to me the products haven't been too exciting. They have been amazing in the past so here's hoping for a good spring box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll be keeping my eye on this as well. I didn't get the previous ones but I'm interested in seeing how this one turns out.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 8, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'll be keeping my eye on this as well. I didn't get the previous ones but I'm interested in seeing how this one turns out.


Reija, if you are way into hair products and fairly complex hair care, this should be a box you'll love based on my past history with Allure.

Also, they have been heavy on drugstore brand cosmetics and skin treatments ( Olay Regenerist, maybe some Roc, can't remember, self tanners, anti-perspirants, lotions). The premium label items are usually a blush or a lippie, if there is a premium label item in the box.

In the past, they've posted a list of the box contents before it goes on sale. I guess they will this spring as well, just not up yet.

Historically, there have always been a huge amount of products for $50. I bought the boxes mainly to donate the  items to my local womens' and childrens' shelter, which is an awesomely large and new shelter for such a small town. 

IF I had girls at home, I'd be all over the boxes for that reason too.


----------



## BleedBlue (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone know how to pre order or a link to pre order the allure spring beauty box??? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 9, 2015)

BleedBlue said:


> Does anyone know how to pre order or a link to pre order the allure spring beauty box??? Thanks so much!!!!


You have to be an allure beauty enthusiast to get the email for preordering.  Here is the link: https://www.allurebeautyenthusiasts.com/S.aspx?s=624&amp;r=hp7tZ9s1nd5Pp7PF8C70cO&amp;so=true&amp;a=724&amp;fromdetect=1

You can't just preorder one box though; you will be paying a premium for all of the boxes for the entire year up front.  If I remember correctly, it worked out to around $8 per box extra last year.  It saved me from the hassle of being in the right place at the right time to order (which is good because I work and can't always control my meetings), and I escaped the big clusterf*ck where no one was able to order last spring, BUT I also think I would have skipped at least 2 of the boxes last year if I wasn't already committed.  Just a few things to keep in mind.  I am still on the fence as to whether or not I will preorder this year. 

(I probably will because I am a sucker, and because like someone above mentioned, the extras are perfect for the women's shelter - that is exactly what I do with my leftovers!)


----------



## MET (Mar 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 09 Mar 2015 - 09:11 AM, said:
> You have to be an allure beauty enthusiast to get the email for preordering.  Here is the link: https://www.allurebeautyenthusiasts.com/S.aspx?s=624&amp;r=hp7tZ9s1nd5Pp7PF8C70cO&amp;so=true&amp;a=724&amp;fromdetect=1


I'm curious if any of the beauty enthusiasts received the pre-order option yet or if there is confirmation that this is happening last year.   I ended up purchasing 2 of the boxes last year and thought they were a great value but it was a bit of a fiasco to get through.


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 10, 2015)

MET said:


> I'm curious if any of the beauty enthusiasts received the pre-order option yet or if there is confirmation that this is happening last year.   I ended up purchasing 2 of the boxes last year and thought they were a great value but it was a bit of a fiasco to get through.


I e-mailed Allure Beauty Enthusiasts about the Spring Box and below is the reply that I received.

"Thank you for your interest in Allure’s Beauty Box.

We are working on the pre-sale subscription program now… keep an eye out for it within the next month. As long as you are an active Allure Beauty Enthusiasts member, you are eligible for the chance to win a spot in the pre-sale subscription program. The Spring Beauty Box is expected to be on sale at the end of April.

Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Yours in beauty,

The Allure Beauty Enthusiasts Team"


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 10, 2015)

"...eligible for the chance to win a spot..."

That is interesting wording.  I'm not sure if that means that 100% of all beauty enthusiasts will be given the option or not.  I'm probably reading too much into it though, I think we will all get the email and then it's up to us to respond quickly since there are only so many spots.


----------



## MET (Mar 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> "...eligible for the chance to win a spot..."
> 
> That is interesting wording.  I'm not sure if that means that 100% of all beauty enthusiasts will be given the option or not.  I'm probably reading too much into it though, I think we will all get the email and then it's up to us to respond quickly since there are only so many spots.


Thank you so much for contacting them (I didn't even think about that d'oh!).  I actually think that they select a certain percentage of people to offer the pre-sale to based on the wording.  I imagine that they have thousands (hundred of thousands) enthusiasts and a few thousand boxes - darn


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 12, 2015)

MET said:


> Thank you so much for contacting them (I didn't even think about that d'oh!).  I actually think that they select a certain percentage of people to offer the pre-sale to based on the wording.  I imagine that they have thousands (hundred of thousands) enthusiasts and a few thousand boxes - darn


I know that last year the pre-sale was supposed to be open to all Beauty Enthusiasts but there were only a number of spots available so it was based on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 24, 2015)

It looks like the next Allure box is coming soon!  The May Allure "Beauty Thrills Box" (formerly the Allure Beauty Box) will be on sale on 4.28.15 at 12:01pm EST.  It's $44.95 plus $10 S/H.

www.allurebeautythrills.com


----------



## TracyT (Mar 24, 2015)

Got the pre-sale email today. It had a vague pic of spring. Anyone have a closer shot to pick out items. I see clear shampoo


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

I am not sure if I got a spot or not, but I sure tried.  I feel like it was the same way last year, just a survey with no way to enter in your credit card information.  I am happy with this one, because I see a lot of products I use that i'm not picky about...toothbrush, razor, deodorant, shampoo and conditioner, body wash. It's all looking VERY drugstore though.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

I am seeing clear shampoo and conditioner, Dickinson's face wipes, secret deodorant and I think some degree deodorant too, a venus razor (swirl??), not your mother's clean freak cleansing conditioner, cetaphil (moisturizer I think), curel (I think), suave (looks like a body wash), john frieda (a hair oil mist type product?), colgate (same toothbrush we got in a past box and I think that's the toothpaste to the left of it), ponds (on the far right), some sort of tanning product, maybe jergens, and two derma e products (the ones with the red and purple labels).  One of those Revlon eye products with the two ends? 

Most excited for the 2 derma e products, only getting this to stock up on drug store basics.


----------



## u2shamrock (Mar 24, 2015)

The tanning lotion is Suave.

In addition to those listed above I also see Dove mandarin body wash, something from Aloxxi, something from Biore, and another product from Suave besides the tanning lotion and the body wash.

Didn't we just get that Cetaphil moisturizer in the previous box?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

I merged your thread with this one, @@JenniferV!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I merged your thread with this one, @@JenniferV!


Thank you!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks for telling us about the email. I just tried now too. Says 1 of 500 will get a code.  Did most people get in last year that tried?  I didnt try.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> thanks for telling us about the email. I just tried now too. Says 1 of 500 will get a code.  Did most people get in last year that tried?  I didnt try.


I interpreted the email to mean that the first 500 people to fill out the survey saying they want in will get in - there are only 500 spots and it's first come first serve.  I did this last year with no problems.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I interpreted the email to mean that the first 500 people to fill out the survey saying they want in will get in - there are only 500 spots and it's first come first serve.  I did this last year with no problems.


I didnt even read the screen as I wasn't expecting it to only be that. so i don't really know what it said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm one of the lucky 500 preorder people again, but I'm not 100% sure that I want to preorder this year. I already have a pretty giant stash of stuff to go through...


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 7, 2015)

I also got the preorder email, think I will go ahead and do it. I can share some of this stuff with my Mom, and looks to be a good deal.


----------



## MET (Apr 7, 2015)

I also get the pre-order email and jumped on it as fast as possible (not very fast at all considering the site was blocked at work - darn jobs gets in the way of so much :lol:  )


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2015)

I ended up doing this.  Hope it is good for the year.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

Full list of items at http://www.allurebeautythrills.com/, and MSA linked all of the items.  Based on the prices in the links I get about $256.85 in value (I used different values for the razor and the clear stuff though, since those weren't the right sizes).  The most expensive items are the $35 MD complete, the $28 physician's formula lash set (!), and the $18 Aloxxi.  I miss when these had high end items.  When I add up the stuff I would buy anyway I get $51.92, which basically means I am getting tons of stuff as a GWP along with my stuff I'd use anyway, like deodorant, razors, body wash, and shampoo.  Love when it works out like that. I remain most excited for the derma e, but the MD complete has me intrigued too. 


ALOXXI – Lightweight Sculpting Wax
BIC – Soleil Glow Razor
BIORÉ – Charcoal Pore Minimizer
CETAPHIL – Intensive Moisturizing Cream
DICKINSON’S – Original Witch Hazel Daily Refreshingly Clean Cleansing Cloths
CLEAR SCALP &amp; HAIR – Active Damage Resist Ultra-Nourishing Shampoo
CLEAR SCALP &amp; HAIR – Active Damage Resist Ultra-Nourishing Conditioner
COLGATE OPTIC WHITE – Express White Toothpaste
COLGATE OPTIC WHITE – Toothbrush + Whitening Pen
DERMA E – Anti-Wrinkle Vitamin A Glycolic Cleanser
DERMA E – Retinyl Palmitate Crème Enhance
DOVE – Advanced Care Anti-Perspirant/Deodorant with NutriumMoisture
DOVE – Go fresh Revitalize Body Wash
JERGENS – Natural Glow Instant SunTM Sunless Tanning Mousse—Deep Bronze
JOHN FRIEDA – Frizz Ease Nourishing Oil Elixir
MD COMPLETE – Even Tone &amp; Texture Accelerator
NOT YOUR MOTHER’S – Clean Freak Cleansing Conditioner
PHYSICIANS FORMULA – Eye Booster Instant Lash Extension Kit
POND’S – Rejuveness Anti-Wrinkle Cream
REVLON – PhotoReady Eye Art Lid + Line + Lash (colors may vary)
REVLON – Ultra HD Lipstick (colors may vary)
SECRET – Outlast Clear Gel
SUAVE PROFESSIONALS – Luxe Style Infusion Volumizing Weightless Blow Dry Spray
SUAVE PROFESSIONALS – Sea Mineral Infusion Exfoliating Body Wash
SUAVE PROFESSIONALS – Visible Glow Self-Tanning Body Lotion

Now I just have to decide if I'm going to use my code to pre-pay or just chance it with everyone else.  It's less than $10 a box to not have to think about it again, so I might just do it.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 8, 2015)

I got the email about 4 hours ago telling me I was one of the first 500 (which is hard to believe since I didn't even get the email telling me about the option to try to be one of the first 500 until 2 days after everyone else was talking about it).

The email said I would get a separate email with a unique code to place the order.  As of now (4:40 PST) I have not received the email.

I am unsure if I want to bother contacting them about it.  After reviewing the spoilers I am not sure I would even want to order the box.  Then again, on the day of the sale when I get all jittery when the hype starts I am sure I will want to order!


----------



## MET (Apr 8, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I got the email about 4 hours ago telling me I was one of the first 500 (which is hard to believe since I didn't even get the email telling me about the option to try to be one of the first 500 until 2 days after everyone else was talking about it).
> 
> The email said I would get a separate email with a unique code to place the order.  As of now (4:40 PST) I have not received the email.
> 
> I am unsure if I want to bother contacting them about it.  After reviewing the spoilers I am not sure I would even want to order the box.  Then again, on the day of the sale when I get all jittery when the hype starts I am sure I will want to order!


You should check your spam folder - I generally get all of the emails but the one the "Thrill Code" went into spam.   I definitely think they notified a lot more people than the first 500 but no complaints since I pre-ordered and don't have to worry about website issues.


----------



## MET (Apr 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Full list of items at http://www.allurebeautythrills.com/, and MSA linked all of the items.  Based on the prices in the links I get about $256.85 in value (I used different values for the razor and the clear stuff though, since those weren't the right sizes).


It also looks like this is a very Target-friendly box since a few items were only available at Target.   I calculated as much as possible through Target (a few items were not available there) and came out to $232.75 which is a great deal.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 9, 2015)

MET said:


> You should check your spam folder - I generally get all of the emails but the one the "Thrill Code" went into spam.   I definitely think they notified a lot more people than the first 500 but no complaints since I pre-ordered and don't have to worry about website issues.


I have checked my spam (a few times) but nothing.  I decided to send an email.  Will see what happens.

Darn....I get so caught up in these things!  :blush:


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 9, 2015)

Whew! After reading what's in it, I can resist ordering it. I got caught up in last year's crazy frenzy and I still have stuff left over of things I didn't use or didn't like. It's always a good deal; just not for me.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 9, 2015)

I got the code, but I'm still on the fence about pre-ordering. I have a problem paying extra just to do presale, especially when it's all charged at once. If they charged me extra each box and only charged them when they were shipping, I'd probably suck it up and do it that way.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I decided to email Allure.  I got a response rather quickly with my code.

I am still unsure about ordering....I'm thinking about breaking up with Ipsy though, so in my mind I'm somehow saving enough to pay for this....lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 17, 2015)

I pre-ordered the boxes.

Although this box seems to be a bit meh....After some debating, I realized I really do like to have an arsenal of drugstore products to play with.

Does anyone know when the box goes on sale?

I'm trying to figure out when the May preorder box will ship.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 17, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone know when the box goes on sale?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out when the May preorder box will ship.


I believe the date is April 28th.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone who pre ordered been charged yet? Know when we will be charged?


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 17, 2015)

MissSarahJo said:


> Has anyone who pre ordered been charged yet? Know when we will be charged?


I pre-ordered but have not been charged yet. They placed a hold on my account, but it expired. I'm assuming they will charge right before they ship, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## wordsone (Apr 23, 2015)

i was able to get in the presale this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. that will make my giveaway day at the office much saner.

 the link for Tuesday April 28th  is :http://www.allurebeautythrills.com/

this  starts  at 12 noon on the 28th.... i have been trying to locate the product list i saw when i reviewed the contents when i paid for the pre- sell.  I don't recall seeing any high end brands.

I am also looking for a more recent confirmation of the start time...in the old days these used to start at 12:01pm....  

good luck everyone!


----------



## wordsone (Apr 23, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I pre-ordered the boxes.
> 
> Although this box seems to be a bit meh....After some debating, I realized I really do like to have an arsenal of drugstore products to play with.
> 
> ...





MissSarahJo said:


> Has anyone who pre ordered been charged yet? Know when we will be charged?


*I just received  a UPS notification that my pre-ordered May box will be delivered tomorrow.  *

*My credit card was charged today as the box shipped from CT*


----------



## badtothebronze (Apr 23, 2015)

My card was charged today as well, I think that means boxes are shipping! I'll let you all know when I receive mine.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2015)

wordsone said:


> *I just received  a UPS notification that my pre-ordered May box will be delivered tomorrow.  *
> 
> *My credit card was charged today as the box shipped from CT*


That's crazy, last year I preordered and my box always shipped the day of the sale (so I'd still get it faster than everyone else, but not waaaay faster). 

I didn't pull the trigger on the presale this time, I figure I'll go back to the good old days of refreshing the page 7 zillion times.  If I don't get one, I won't be that sad.


----------



## wordsone (Apr 23, 2015)

*found the list of products*

Aloxxi- Lightweight Sculpting Wax
BIC- Soliel Glow Razor
Biore- Charcoal Pore Minimizer
Cetaphil- Intensive Moisturizing Cream
Dickisons- Original Witch Hazel Daily Refreshingly clean cleansing cloths
CLEAR- Scalp and Hair Active Damage Resist Ultra-Nourishing Shampoo
CLEAR- Scalp and Hair Active Damage Resist Ultra-Nourishing Conditioner
Colgate Optic White- Express White Toothpaste
Colgate Optic White- Toothbrush + Whitening Pen
DERMA E- Anti-Wrinkle Vitamin A Glycolic Cleanser
DERMA E- Retinyl Palmitate Creme
DOVE- Advanced Care Anti-Persp/Deo with Nutrium Moisture
DOVE- go fresh Revitalizing Body Wash
Jergens- Natural Glow Instant Sun Sunless Tanning Mousse Deep Bronze
John Frieda Frizz Ease- Nourishing Oil Elixir 
MD Complete- Even Tone and Texture Accelerator
Not Your Mothers- Clean Freak Cleaning Conditioner
Physician's Formula- Eye Booster Instant Lash Extension Kit
PONDS- Rejuveness Anti-Wrinkle Cream
Revlon- Photo-Ready Eye Art Lid+Line+Lash
Revlon- Ultra HD lipstick
Secret- Outlast Clear Gel
Suave Professionals- Luxe Style Infusion Volumizing Weightless Blow Dry Spray
Suave Professionals- Sea Mineral Infusion Exfoliating Body Wash
Suave Professionals- Visible Glow Self Tanning Body Lotion


----------



## wordsone (Apr 23, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> That's crazy, last year I preordered and my box always shipped the day of the sale (so I'd still get it faster than everyone else, but not waaaay faster).
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger on the presale this time, I figure I'll go back to the good old days of refreshing the page 7 zillion times.  If I don't get one, I won't be that sad.


will  receive 4 days prior to the sale and i happen to live in NY so i get next day delivery.   i wasn't so thrilled with some of these items but i have a big family and my nieces go crazy when i re gift at holiday time.


----------



## MET (Apr 23, 2015)

Received my shipping notice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Even though I still have tons of stuff from the earlier boxes I can't wait - some of the stuff was just OK but I will use/give away plus I hope the next boxes are higher end items.


----------



## wordsone (Apr 24, 2015)

wordsone said:


> will  receive 4 days prior to the sale and i happen to live in NY so i get next day delivery.   i wasn't so thrilled with some of these items but i have a big family and my nieces go crazy when i re gift at holiday time.


    THIS WILL NOT DELIVER TO ME TODAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :blink:   :blush:   UPS MY cHOICE STILL SHOWS DELIVERY TODAY but the package was never shipped.  now i am getting a message that says:A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status will be updated. :blink:   :blush:


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 24, 2015)

For those of you who got shipping notices, did you get it through UPS my choice or Allure?

And if you tracked by reference, what was the shippers name you referenced?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## badtothebronze (Apr 24, 2015)

I received my shipping notice from AllureFulfillment. They are shipping UPS ground and all it says is that the label was created on 4/23. Also the weight is 12.2 lbs.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 27, 2015)

I just got an updated shipping notice (UPS My Choice)

the package is in transit and will be delivered tomorrow!

That is super fast.

Good luck tomorrow for whoever is thinking of purchasing the box.

I hope it goes smoothly and glitch-free.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here is a picture of the products. Looks like a great one! I put it in a spoiler although we have a list of the products posted. Just in case someone doesn't want to see.  I just got an email with the picture so thought I would share.



Spoiler


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2015)

Good luck everyone!  I pre-ordered and mine is due today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 28, 2015)

Happy Allure Day, everyone!  Good luck and godspeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 28, 2015)

paranoia link check...is it

http://www.allurebeautythrills.com/

???


----------



## megabn (Apr 28, 2015)

ummmm, ordered. That was the easiest thing ever,  Feel like I did something wrong.....


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 28, 2015)

Got one. Really easy. Hope they ship quick.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 28, 2015)

I guess it sold out in 1 minute, you did everything right!


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 28, 2015)

Just checked my shipping and it should be here tomorrow. Good luck to everyone buying today, hope everyone is able to purchase.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I guess it sold out in 1 minute, you did everything right!


 Its ten min into the sale and its not sold out.  I can buy more boxes if I wanted


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah apparently they expired in people's carts so they are selling again?  I don't know, my friend tried at 12:02 and couldn't get it.

I had no problems with mine but I have ninja fingers.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a slow sale this season, I guess.


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2015)

It is sold out - the main page still says "Buy Now" but if you select this it will take you to a sold out message.

*corrected a typo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jasujo (Apr 28, 2015)

I got one! I was nervous because the confirmation e-mail took its sweet time, but it finally arrived and I'm all set! I can't wait until it comes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2015)

My pre-ordered box arrived!

The lipstick is a red and the eye shadow is a khaki green on one side and a glittery gold on the other.

All in all, it was just as expected.

However it was missing the booklet they usually include.

Don't know if they have done away with it or if mine was just MIA.

If anyone does get a booklet w/ their box, let us know if there are any codes.

Thanks!


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2015)

I just unpacked mine and had the booklet but it was packed very badly - right on top of the box and could have slipped out during shipping.   I quickly leafed through the booklet and did not see any discount codes.  Although it looks like $5 of each purchase is being donated to NYU IMCG (melanoma research program).

Wow, the lipstick is bright (Gladiolus)!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe you guys got them already! I wasn't expecting it to ship until May. I'm hoping mine is here any day now!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 3, 2015)

My preorder box arrived a few days ago.  Knowing what it is it, not much I can say since you all know.  I do think I will use everything included though.  I am 49 and I am excited about trying the glittery eyeshadow (is that weird?).  I tried the lipstick....it is very red, but very wearable.  There was a time in my life that I wouldn't have worn any color other than red, so It is nice getting back to that.

The one thing that is weird is that the MD Complete does not have ingredients listed.  I guess I'll have to check out the website.  Seems almost like it was taken from a set that would have the ingredients listed on the box rather than each bottle.

I probably could have done without this actual box, but I talked myself into since I figured I was going to end up trying the MD Complete anyway.  Plus, I think that since the last 2 boxes (including this one) have been drugstore heavy that the next one will be really great and will sell out fast (well, that's how my mind thinks anyway).


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 6, 2015)

I got around to using the glittery eyeshadow.....2 thumbs up (from my 4 &amp; 2 year olds) and a double thumbs down from my husband....Not sure what that means....LOL!

I also tried out the mascara (Physician's Formula 2 part set).  The lash fibers are identical to a product I have from Ready to Wear that I buy from HSN.  I think the inside container and wand are exactly the same too.  I like the fibers.  I wear contacts but haven't had a problem with them getting in my eyes and working their way under my lenses.  The fibers work best with a "wet" mascara.  That way the fibers stick better to the mascara and don't fall off.

That said, the mascara is a mess.  I mean a literal mess.  When I pulled the brush out a ton of product came out on the wand and the brush.  Then when I pushed it back in a ton of product got all over the neck of the container.  I actually had to wipe down the container before the mascara got everywhere.  Plus, I didn't find it to be a great mascara either.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2015)

@ thank you for the feedback.

I wonder if you got a faulty mascara?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @ thank you for the feedback.
> 
> I wonder if you got a faulty mascara?


Or maybe you just need to leave the cap off for an hour or so?  I have done that before to help thicken it up (with other mascaras, not this one).


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> My pre-ordered box arrived!
> 
> The lipstick is a red and the eye shadow is a khaki green on one side and a glittery gold on the other.
> 
> ...


I just picked up my box. I thought my booklet was missing too. However, I pulled up the packaging (and black tissue) and it was at the bottom of all of it.


----------



## MET (Jul 23, 2015)

We should be hearing about the August box soon.

*edit: I just received the email about the upcoming box and it looks better than the Spring one.  I will try to upload the email picture of the contents.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 23, 2015)

I want this-- I'm totally excited about the IT cosmetics &amp; I love the color of the Butter London polish. I've skipped the past couple boxes bc they didn't excite me... I'll use almost everything in this box!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2015)

Great Box!

Best one in a while.

Thank you for posting @@MET


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2015)

can someone please post the link to purchase this box?

I can't seem to find it.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think this is it-- I'm trying to figure it out too.. Lol!!

http://www.allurebeautythrills.com


----------



## MET (Jul 28, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I think this is it-- I'm trying to figure it out too.. Lol!!
> 
> http://www.allurebeautythrills.com


That's it - good luck everyone!


----------



## u2shamrock (Jul 28, 2015)

Got in right at 11:01 AM CDT and got mine! Didn't get the last one or two, since it had repeats and not a lot of stuff I would use. This one, however, is full of stuff I'll use up!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 28, 2015)

Got mine!


----------



## MET (Jul 28, 2015)

Still available which is good news - my box is scheduled for delivery this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if there is a way to combine the Spring &amp; Summer posts into one ?


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 28, 2015)

I was counting down the seconds and got mine when the buzzer(My phone reminder) went off. I was super worried I wouldn't be fast enough for some reason, heh.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got one.. Yay!!!! My heart was beating so fast as I typed in my info... You'd think that I was doing something serious .. Hahaha soooo silly!! It looks like a great box of useful items.. I'm definitely sharing this one with mom


----------



## MET (Jul 28, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I got one.. Yay!!!! My heart was beating so fast as I typed in my info... You'd think that I was doing something serious .. Hahaha soooo silly!! It looks like a great box of useful items.. I'm definitely sharing this one with mom


Congrats!!  I just received my box and thought I was going to share the contents but not so much now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I will definitely use or store more than I thought I would have.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2015)

MET said:


> Congrats!!  I just received my box and thought I was going to share the contents but not so much now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I will definitely use or store more than I thought I would have.


Did you get any color variations?

My box is waiting for me at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 29, 2015)

Where are all the pics? I must set my beady eyes on the boxes. XD Why has Google forsaken my obsessive need to see someone elses version of something I'm going to get anyways?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2015)

my eye shadow arrived broken. who do we email?  the confirmation email is from a logistics company.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 30, 2015)

I renamed this topic to spring/summer to keep it more clear what it's about.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 31, 2015)

I purchased a box this week &amp; I just got my shipping notice- I love how fast they ship out!! I'm excited to see variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2015)

Does anyone know when the winter box goes on sale?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 19, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone know when the winter box goes on sale?



In the past it has been either the Tuesday before or the Tuesday after thanksgiving.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 19, 2015)

This reminded me that we don't have a topic yet for this. I'm going to open one right now just to have it ready. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 19, 2015)

lord help anyone that receives a broken item. it took me over TWO months (and 7 times that they said they would send the note to the "correct person") after I received something broken (and I sent pictures). they sent me duplicates because they obviously no longer had the item. and I'm not talking high end duplicates. it was that awful lipstick. and the mascara. Like I needed another one. It was the pretty pink eye shadow that broke. I will not be ordering again after my 3rd one ships.   very poor customer service.  wasted so so so much time.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> lord help anyone that receives a broken item. it took me over TWO months (and 7 times that they said they would send the note to the "correct person") after I received something broken (and I sent pictures). they sent me duplicates because they obviously no longer had the item. and I'm not talking high end duplicates. it was that awful lipstick. and the mascara. Like I needed another one. It was the pretty pink eye shadow that broke. I will not be ordering again after my 3rd one ships.   very poor customer service.  wasted so so so much time.


From the Revlon quad?  I'm traveling right now but do you want me to check and see if I still have it?  I'd be happy to send to you for free if I didn't already give it away.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> From the Revlon quad?  I'm traveling right now but do you want me to check and see if I still have it?  I'd be happy to send to you for free if I didn't already give it away.


Thank you. It's very sweet. I really don't need it. I even said to them "look, this is really low cost, I understand, but it's the principle" ... and they still were horrible.   But very kind of you to offer.  I just followed up on principle.  And they failed.  Shows me who they are as a company. I won't get their boxes or products again. 

EDIT: after all of that, they could have made a slightly bigger gesture. Not sent crappy, lowest end products that were already in the boxes. even something 1 tier up not from the boxes. Overall, they don't care about their customers or retention


----------

